# Baby cereal/porridge 4months+ ?



## pansylove

HAI.

Ariella is 3 months in 3 days (but already 12 weeks?)
I was just wondering when you all started on the cereals etc. It was on offer in asda today for 3 boxes for 5pounds so I got the 4 months plus one for her and can't wait for her to try it!
I know it's a month early but I was thinking of trying her on a spoonful at a time in a week or two??
She held a breadstick today and kept putting it in her mouth. She's pretty up for trying something new and I'm really eager... But should I wait?

Let me know what you guys did?/Whether you think it'll be okay? :)


----------



## Tanara

_Personally I didn't feed Taye anything til he was 6 months, and I wont until Fayth is either. From the research I've done imo it's better to wait til 6 months. 

But it's completely up to you as the parent, do what you feel is right._


----------



## rainbows_x

I started LO is baby rice a couple days before she turned 5 months. Now we are doing BLW :D

I would personally wait until 17 weeks at the veru earliest, most babies show 'signs' that they want food, like grabbing food, finishing bottles etc, but there's a growth spurt around that time and grab most things you put near them. xx


----------



## amygwen

I started baby rice w/ Ken at 4 months. 
I didn't do it everyday, but about every other day. He loved it. I mixed it with a lot of breastmilk at first so I was basically just spoonfeeding breastmilk so he could learn using a spoon. Now he's great w/ a spoon. His doctor didn't recommend me starting baby rice but since I already started she said to keep it up :thumbup: it's a personal decision. You could try it and see if your LO likes it :)


----------



## x__amour

Tori also has the signs of being ready to eat baby food but I am putting it off as close to 6 months as possible. I just don't feel that she's "ready", kwim? But if you think Ariella is ready, I'd say go for it, mommy instinct y'know? But I'd say wait at least until she's 4 months, maybe? :)


----------



## Desi's_lost

from what I understand rice is a little different in the US than UK but if you think she is ready, it wont hurt to try, I had to start Syri on rice in her bottles way early but i'm trying to wait out feeding it to her from a spoon until she's 4 months even though she stares down anyone who has food. She was after my moms pasta last night lol


----------



## mixedmama

17 weeks is the earliest you should introduce solids to your baby. A baby is ready for weaning between 4-6 months, so I would wait for now (I know how exciting it is!) I started giving Ava baby rice and cereals when she was 19 weeks old.


----------



## stephx

Wait!!! 

Lol it's not recommended to start untill 6 months- I think the cereal company's are having to change the 4 months+ bit.

Unless she is not satisfied by her milk and there is Nothing else you can do, I really wouldn't start it. Early weaning can cause all sorts of health problems later on. It's not really worth it just to let her 'try something new'

Jut my opinion though xx


----------



## annawrigley

Definitely wait hun... As close to 6 months as possible is ideal but if not 4 months at a minimum :) Weaning isnt fun... Honestly lol. And she's too little yet, and still will be in a couple of weeks! Like Steph said it really is recommended for 6 months... Only reason they advertise it as 4 months is because of an advertising loop... Back when it was recommended at 4 months they were allowed to advertise it from 4 months, then the WHO guidelines changed but the advertising law didnt. Obviously the manufacturers are not going to change their packaging cos 2 extra months worth of business = money money money which is all they're about tbh! ;) xx


----------



## stephx

Desi's_lost said:


> from what I understand rice is a little different in the US than UK but if you think she is ready, *it wont hurt to try*, I had to start Syri on rice in her bottles way early but i'm trying to wait out feeding it to her from a spoon until she's 4 months even though she stares down anyone who has food. She was after my moms pasta last night lol

Yeah but it might :dohh:


----------



## Tanara

Desi's_lost said:


> from what I understand rice is a little different in the US than UK but if you think she is ready, it wont hurt to try, I had to start Syri on rice in her bottles way early but i'm trying to wait out feeding it to her from a spoon until she's 4 months even though she stares down anyone who has food. She was after my moms pasta last night lol

_It actually can hurt, babies who are feed solids prematurely are more likely to have digestive problems and allergies. Of course a baby is going to go after what you have, your their role models, what you do is what they want to do. 

I dont want to offend anyone, I just think that if the recommendation and health benefits point towards waiting til 6 months, why not wait, they have a life time to enjoy food.  _


----------



## Char.due.jan

I'd definately wait hun, the guidelines are for 6 months as previous posters have said cereal companies will leave it as 4 months for as long as they can as for them it equals more money.


----------



## vinteenage

Well in the US the guidelines say 4 months, and Finn will get bits of cereal then. At 6 months he'll get baby food/yogurt/etc.


----------



## Luke's_mummy

17 weeks for me. And theres new research to say that, that is atchually better!


----------



## Char.due.jan

vinteenage said:


> Well in the US the guidelines say 4 months, and Finn will get bits of cereal then. At 6 months he'll get baby food/yogurt/etc.

But the OP is in the UK and as another poster said baby rice/cereal is different in the US.


----------



## Luke's_mummy

please read this

https://www.suite101.com/content/ne...current-guidelines-on--breast-feeding-a333248


----------



## Char.due.jan

Ive read that article there was a thread about it a couple of weeks ago I can't remember which section, baby club I think? And the research has been funded by big formula companies so I'm not trusting the research, unless advised by a doctor I'm waiting until 6 months. But everyones different and so are our LOs so I suppose its just a situation of doing what you thinks best :)


----------



## vinteenage

Char.due.jan said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Well in the US the guidelines say 4 months, and Finn will get bits of cereal then. At 6 months he'll get baby food/yogurt/etc.
> 
> But the OP is in the UK and as another poster said baby rice/cereal is different in the US.Click to expand...

Yes, but she also asked what other posted did/will do.


----------



## annawrigley

I dont know why people decide when to start before the time comes, why not just start when LO is ready? :) Its like saying he is going to crawl at 7 months! They'll show when they're ready x


----------



## stephx

annawrigley said:


> I dont know why people decide when to start before the time comes, why not just start when LO is ready? :) Its like saying he is going to crawl at 7 months! They'll show when they're ready x

Was just about to say that! :lol: x


----------



## lily123

Honestly i'd wait hun.
I began weaning my LO at 5 months because she was most definitely ready - milk was just not satisfying her anymore! Problems caused by weaning to early in most cases don't present themselves until later on in life, so contrary to what a previous poster said, it MIGHT hurt to try!

Has she doubled her birthweight yet? my HV told me that that's a good guideline.
xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

I think you should do it when you feel your baby is ready. All children develope differently, some more accelerated than others. My nephew was 3 months and they had to start giving him baby rice mixed with milk because the milk on its own wasn't keeping him full for very long and his sleep became verry disrupted. Also at the nursery i work in there was a baby that started at 6 months and her mum followed 'the rule book'. She was only aloud 2 desert spoons of baby rice before each bottle but mixed with part of the bottle and that was at 10 and 2. She used to scream for up to an hour before hand because she was so hungry but we couldn't give it her any earlier because if we did she wouldn't last till 2 or till home time. It was so crule but there was nothing we could do. We wern't even aloud to give her boiled water. Thats why i really think you should go by the child. x


----------



## Char.due.jan

I probably worded what I said wrong. I'm not going to follow the rule book and wait until 6 months if Luke is showing signs of wanting food and isn't satisfied by my milk alone any longer. I'd just talk to a health professional first :)


----------



## annawrigley

lily123 said:


> Honestly i'd wait hun.
> I began weaning my LO at 5 months because she was most definitely ready - milk was just not satisfying her anymore! Problems caused by weaning to early in most cases don't present themselves until later on in life, so contrary to what a previous poster said, it MIGHT hurt to try!
> 
> *Has she doubled her birthweight yet? my HV told me that that's a good guideline.*
> xx

Noah doubled his by 3 months :lol: But hes a fatty and tripled it by 6 months! xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava doubled hers by 3 months too!


----------



## Sarah10

Weaning is blinking hard work..! Fun but mind boggling...oooo get me.


----------



## Tanara

_Fayth has almost doubled her weight and she's not even two months old_


----------



## lily123

Sorry my HV was talking rubbish probably! Esmee didn't double hers for quite a while and so i didn't realise babies doubles birthweights so quickly!
Please ignore me :blush:


----------



## rainbows_x

lily123 said:


> Sorry my HV was talking rubbish probably! Esmee didn't double hers for quite a while and so i didn't realise babies doubles birthweights so quickly!
> Please ignore me :blush:

Ava only doubled hers so quickly as she was diddly when she was born, once she hit two months she became a bit of a chunk. Now she's on the 91st percentile and she was born on the 6th :D


----------



## Tanara

_In the end it doesn't really matter what any person tells you, your the parent, and your the one who is making the choices for your child not anyone else.

My breast milk is more than satisfying my daughter and satisfied my son til he was 8 months old because he didnt want food (except baby cookies because he was teething). 

Guild lines in canada are very strict, although I know many people who ignore there doctors and do what they want, my OH's cousin gives her 2 month old son rice cereal twice a week. Personally I wouldn't but I don't judge her for her choice, in the end its her son and its not effecting me or my children. 

I would talk to your ped and see what they say before hand and get any info they have for you, then make you choice afterward, no one knows your child better than you. I still stand by my previous post but its a personal choice for me. I am very set in my ways.._


----------



## Tanara

rainbows_x said:


> lily123 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry my HV was talking rubbish probably! Esmee didn't double hers for quite a while and so i didn't realise babies doubles birthweights so quickly!
> Please ignore me :blush:
> 
> Ava only doubled hers so quickly as she was diddly when she was born, once she hit two months she became a bit of a chunk. Now she's on the 91st percentile and she was born on the 6th :DClick to expand...

_^^ Tayes in the 98th percentile for height and weight, he is the size of the average 4 year old. Fayth is in the 93rd percentile for weight and as big as her cousin who is a month and ten days older than her lol. 

High five for chunky monkeys  I love cubby babies they are soooo cute!_


----------



## lily123

Tanara said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lily123 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry my HV was talking rubbish probably! Esmee didn't double hers for quite a while and so i didn't realise babies doubles birthweights so quickly!
> Please ignore me :blush:
> 
> Ava only doubled hers so quickly as she was diddly when she was born, once she hit two months she became a bit of a chunk. Now she's on the 91st percentile and she was born on the 6th :DClick to expand...
> 
> _^^ Tayes in the 98th percentile for height and weight, he is the size of the average 4 year old. Fayth is in the 93rd percentile for weight and as big as her cousin who is a month and ten days older than her lol.
> 
> High five for chunky monkeys  I love cubby babies they are soooo cute!_Click to expand...

I adore chubby babies :)


----------



## Tanara

_I have had two very chubby kids, Fayth has the biggest cheeks ever! _


----------



## lily123

Aaah she's gorgeous :) I bet Taye loves being a big brother :)
x


----------



## Tanara

_He is always kissing her and singing to her and telling her stories! 

_


----------



## rainbows_x

Tanara said:


> _He is always kissing her and singing to her and telling her stories!
> 
> _

Aww that's adorable!


----------



## Kimmer

I would (and did) wait as long as possible. I don't believe it's best for a baby to be weaned early.

We did BLW with Skye, she didn't eat anything until she was about 7.5 months. I personally wouldn't give my baby anything I wouldn't eat myself and baby rice and all that stuff is disgusting!
As others have said, weaning isn't fun. Babies get really expensive then!


----------



## Tanara

_^^^ My son never like baby cereals, or baby food. I personally made my own, and I agree I have ate everything I have ever fed my son._


----------



## Desi's_lost

stephx said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> from what I understand rice is a little different in the US than UK but if you think she is ready, *it wont hurt to try*, I had to start Syri on rice in her bottles way early but i'm trying to wait out feeding it to her from a spoon until she's 4 months even though she stares down anyone who has food. She was after my moms pasta last night lol
> 
> Yeah but it might :dohh:Click to expand...

Like others have said, every baby is different so there is no way to tell whether its going to hurt unless you try it. Syri is 14 weeks and trying her best to sit up, getting pretty close too. If I went by the guidelines for baby food, she would technically be ready for bowls of cereal and the supported sitter stage of baby food. guidelines are called that for a reason, they guide you. Each parent has the right to deviate from them and arent doing anything wrong, quid pro quo, not hurting anything.
OP- If she isnt showing any signs of being ready, I dont know if I would push her. But if she is, by all means do what you think is right. :flower:


----------



## AriannasMama

I would wait. I didn't even try cereal with Arianna til just recently and she does well with it, but shes only had it a couple of times.

Guidelines usually are once they've doubled their birth weight, can sit up pretty well on their own, and show interest in food (which isn't a good guideline IMO, Arianna stuck her hand in my pancakes the other day, she was just being a baby, doesn't mean she's ready for baby foods yet)


----------



## GypsyDancer

i went and bought some baby rice about a month ago..like you i was really excited to give him it..but i made myself hold on..
i still havent given him any yet..its just in the cupboard ready for when i do decide to give him some...
i would try and hold on abit longer.
i know its all very exciting
but im so glad i havent given him anything extra yet..
even though hes a pro at spoonfeeding and is used to apple puree..i dont personally think a month ago i wouldve been comfortable with him being on solids already


----------



## vinteenage

Finn's only in the 25% percentile, but has more than doubled his birth weight (was born 6lbs 1oz, and is now about 13 lbs). I dont think thats a good guideline at all!


----------



## stephx

Desi's_lost said:


> stephx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> from what I understand rice is a little different in the US than UK but if you think she is ready, *it wont hurt to try*, I had to start Syri on rice in her bottles way early but i'm trying to wait out feeding it to her from a spoon until she's 4 months even though she stares down anyone who has food. She was after my moms pasta last night lol
> 
> Yeah but it might :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Like others have said, every baby is different *so there is no way to tell whether its going to hurt unless you try it*. Syri is 14 weeks and trying her best to sit up, getting pretty close too. If I went by the guidelines for baby food, she would technically be ready for bowls of cereal and the supported sitter stage of baby food. guidelines are called that for a
> reason, they guide you. Each parent has the right to deviate from them and arent doing anything wrong, quid pro quo, not hurting anything.
> OP- If she isnt showing any signs of being ready, I dont know if I would push her. But if she is, by all means do what you think is right. :flower:Click to expand...

But that's the thing... It causes LONG TERM harm.. There's no way to tell if you're damaging them for 20 or so years


----------



## vinteenage

stephx said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> from what I understand rice is a little different in the US than UK but if you think she is ready, *it wont hurt to try*, I had to start Syri on rice in her bottles way early but i'm trying to wait out feeding it to her from a spoon until she's 4 months even though she stares down anyone who has food. She was after my moms pasta last night lol
> 
> Yeah but it might :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Like others have said, every baby is different *so there is no way to tell whether its going to hurt unless you try it*. Syri is 14 weeks and trying her best to sit up, getting pretty close too. If I went by the guidelines for baby food, she would technically be ready for bowls of cereal and the supported sitter stage of baby food. guidelines are called that for a
> reason, they guide you. Each parent has the right to deviate from them and arent doing anything wrong, quid pro quo, not hurting anything.
> OP- If she isnt showing any signs of being ready, I dont know if I would push her. But if she is, by all means do what you think is right. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> But that's the thing... It causes LONG TERM harm.. There's no way to tell if you're damaging them for 20 or so yearsClick to expand...

Are we really going to argue about this again girls? :shrug: This topic gets thrown out again and again, clearly no one is going to budge. Everyone parents differently, we can share our opinions on the subject but it makes no sense to beat a dead horse.


----------



## rockys-mumma

My mum said that I was weaned from like 10 weeks because that was the norm back then. I have the worst IBS and gastro-intestinal probs (stomach ulcers, hiatus hernia) and it makes me wonder if it is anything to do with that! 

And also, weaning is fun for about 3 days. After that I just wanted to bash my head into a brick wall lol ](*,)


----------



## stephx

No I don't want to argue about it! But the OP asked for advice, and I can't just sit there while people say 'it won't hurt to try it' her baby is barely 3 months old :dohh: 

X


----------



## LoisP

I was weaned at 3months (like someone said, that was the norm back then) and I have no stomach problems. 
Don't want to get involved in the argument just want to say that I must of been one of the luckier ones that it didn't affect :shrug:


----------



## Desi's_lost

LoisP said:


> I was weaned at 3months (like someone said, that was the norm back then) and I have no stomach problems.
> Don't want to get involved in the argument just want to say that I must of been one of the luckier ones that it didn't affect :shrug:

I would guess many a child has been fine as well. Many parents in the US start cereal as young as 2 weeks to get their baby to sleep. Not a healthy choice but it happens and has for many years and I have a strong feeling most of those babies turn out fine.My point is just that anything CAN cause harm. If you want to get technical formula feeding doesnt provide antibodies like breast milk. that could cause health problems but does that mean formula moms are harming their child? of course not. babies acetaminaphine has artificial coloring which some research suggests can cause cancer, should we never give our children that either? parenting isnt straightforward and ya know what, research changes every day.


----------



## Desi's_lost

vinteenage said:


> stephx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> from what I understand rice is a little different in the US than UK but if you think she is ready, *it wont hurt to try*, I had to start Syri on rice in her bottles way early but i'm trying to wait out feeding it to her from a spoon until she's 4 months even though she stares down anyone who has food. She was after my moms pasta last night lol
> 
> Yeah but it might :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Like others have said, every baby is different *so there is no way to tell whether its going to hurt unless you try it*. Syri is 14 weeks and trying her best to sit up, getting pretty close too. If I went by the guidelines for baby food, she would technically be ready for bowls of cereal and the supported sitter stage of baby food. guidelines are called that for a
> reason, they guide you. Each parent has the right to deviate from them and arent doing anything wrong, quid pro quo, not hurting anything.
> OP- If she isnt showing any signs of being ready, I dont know if I would push her. But if she is, by all means do what you think is right. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> But that's the thing... It causes LONG TERM harm.. There's no way to tell if you're damaging them for 20 or so yearsClick to expand...
> 
> Are we really going to argue about this again girls? :shrug: This topic gets thrown out again and again, clearly no one is going to budge. Everyone parents differently, we can share our opinions on the subject but it makes no sense to beat a dead horse.Click to expand...

not arguing, just providing a different view point.


----------



## rainbows_x

Desi's_lost said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> I was weaned at 3months (like someone said, that was the norm back then) and I have no stomach problems.
> Don't want to get involved in the argument just want to say that I must of been one of the luckier ones that it didn't affect :shrug:
> 
> I would guess many a child has been fine as well. Many parents in the US start cereal as young as 2 weeks to get their baby to sleep. Not a healthy choice but it happens and has for many years and I have a strong feeling most of those babies turn out fine.My point is just that anything CAN cause harm. If you want to get technical formula feeding doesnt provide antibodies like breast milk. that could cause health problems but does that mean formula moms are harming their child? of course not. babies acetaminaphine has artificial coloring which some research suggests can cause cancer, should we never give our children that either? parenting isnt straightforward and ya know what, research changes every day.Click to expand...

Giving formula is nothing like giving solids to a 3 month old!


----------



## annawrigley

Really not comparable at all :dohh:


----------



## Desi's_lost

rainbows_x said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> I was weaned at 3months (like someone said, that was the norm back then) and I have no stomach problems.
> Don't want to get involved in the argument just want to say that I must of been one of the luckier ones that it didn't affect :shrug:
> 
> I would guess many a child has been fine as well. Many parents in the US start cereal as young as 2 weeks to get their baby to sleep. Not a healthy choice but it happens and has for many years and I have a strong feeling most of those babies turn out fine.My point is just that anything CAN cause harm. If you want to get technical formula feeding doesnt provide antibodies like breast milk. that could cause health problems but does that mean formula moms are harming their child? of course not. babies acetaminaphine has artificial coloring which some research suggests can cause cancer, should we never give our children that either? parenting isnt straightforward and ya know what, research changes every day.Click to expand...
> 
> Giving formula is nothing like giving solids to a 3 month old!Click to expand...

Thats not what I said, I said that it doesnt protect childrens imune systems the same. You're completely missing the point..


----------



## annawrigley

> there is no way to tell whether its going to hurt unless you try it.

Don't even know where to start with this sentence :shrug::nope:


----------



## Desi's_lost

I think people often forget that research literally changes every year. Things that are sworn by now will probably be called harmful in ten years. Parenting isnt about reading and trusting studies that arent even for sure. Research suggesting and fact are two vastly different things. I just get very annoyed when people walk around declaring that your harming your child because you decide to do something different than them. Thats about all I have to say, so hope it made sense.


----------



## 08marchbean

the minimum age recommended is 17 weeks, so wait till at least then :)


----------



## lily123

annawrigley said:


> there is no way to tell whether its going to hurt unless you try it.
> 
> Don't even know where to start with this sentence :shrug::nope:Click to expand...

^^ Wss!
To be honest it's just not worth the risk IMO.


----------



## Leah_xx

pansylove said:


> HAI.
> 
> Ariella is 3 months in 3 days (but already 12 weeks?)
> I was just wondering when you all started on the cereals etc. It was on offer in asda today for 3 boxes for 5pounds so I got the 4 months plus one for her and can't wait for her to try it!
> I know it's a month early but I was thinking of trying her on a spoonful at a time in a week or two??
> She held a breadstick today and kept putting it in her mouth. She's pretty up for trying something new and I'm really eager... But should I wait?
> 
> Let me know what you guys did?/Whether you think it'll be okay? :)

I started Gracelynn on cereal on cereal a week before she turned 4 months old. She was just eating so much and I talked to my help me grow nurse and my daughter pediactrican and she said it was fine. 
Its all up to you hun and if you want to wait or go ahead


----------



## Sarah10

Desi's_lost said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> I was weaned at 3months (like someone said, that was the norm back then) and I have no stomach problems.
> Don't want to get involved in the argument just want to say that I must of been one of the luckier ones that it didn't affect :shrug:
> 
> I would guess many a child has been fine as well. Many parents in the US start cereal as young as 2 weeks to get their baby to sleep. Not a healthy choice but it happens and has for many years and I have a strong feeling most of those babies turn out fine.My point is just that anything CAN cause harm. If you want to get technical formula feeding doesnt provide antibodies like breast milk. that could cause health problems but does that mean formula moms are harming their child? of course not. babies acetaminaphine has artificial coloring which some research suggests can cause cancer, should we never give our children that either? parenting isnt straightforward and ya know what, research changes every day.Click to expand...

Are you actually being serious? :coffee: :dohh: :coffee:


----------



## Marzipan_girl

I'm reaaallly confused....why has everyone jumped on Desi's for saying she should go with what she thinks is right? She's not the only one here who has said they weaned at 3-4 months and has told the OP to go with what she thinks is right cos every baby is individual...yet everyone has specifically jumped on her only because she's offered a reason as to why? :wacko:
I agree with her too....I think if your baby seems like they need it...and you think it's best, then try it and see how it goes rather than following set in stone guidelines. 
But i'm just reading back on this thread trying to figure out what she said SO wrong that has provoked everyone to attack and pick apart her post. It seems really nasty. :wacko:


----------



## rainbows_x

I think it was the "try it and see" approach & there would 'probably' be no harm from it.

I really wouldn't reccomend it for a baby younger than 17 weeks at the very least.


----------



## annawrigley

The way I see it is the OP's LO is not even 3 months old yet, she asked if she should start weaning in a couple of weeks, ie not even 3.5 months, and Desi's response seemed to be "it doesnt hurt to try" which I see to be a misleading statement not only for the OP but for any outside readers who may be viewing this thread, as it can in fact hurt to try! People are just trying to lay the facts out and say that its not something to be entered into lightly, especially before the recommended age. It is the OP's decision but I'm sure she'd rather know the facts and the risks and the reasons WHY its better to wait rather than "yeah go for it" 20 times over. Otherwise she wouldnt have posted :shrug:


----------



## Desi's_lost

annawrigley said:


> The way I see it is the OP's LO is not even 3 months old yet, she asked if she should start weaning in a couple of weeks, ie not even 3.5 months, and Desi's response seemed to be "it doesnt hurt to try" which I see to be a misleading statement not only for the OP but for any outside readers who may be viewing this thread, as it can in fact hurt to try! People are just trying to lay the facts out and say that its not something to be entered into lightly, especially before the recommended age. It is the OP's decision but I'm sure she'd rather know the facts and the risks and the reasons WHY its better to wait rather than "yeah go for it" 20 times over. Otherwise she wouldnt have posted :shrug:

I strongly disbelieve that it is harmful for a 12 week old baby to try a little cereal. I somehow doubt that rice is so different there from rice here that was deemed safe by not one but multiple doctors from a well estabolished practice for a 3 week old baby. :shrug: So unless you plan to say that 3 doctors mislead me about safe feeding practices, you shouldn't be so quick to call me comments misleading.
Edit: I never said Oh yeah go for it, I said if she was showing signs she was ready to try and that op should go with her gut? I never tried to say that it was deff right to try or recommended early weaning for all babies. I just wanted OP to realize that it isnt cut and try. Maybe your doctors say its hurtful, but not all doctors agree on that.


----------



## Marzipan_girl

annawrigley said:


> The way I see it is the OP's LO is not even 3 months old yet, she asked if she should start weaning in a couple of weeks, ie not even 3.5 months, and Desi's response seemed to be "it doesnt hurt to try" which I see to be a misleading statement not only for the OP but for any outside readers who may be viewing this thread, as it can in fact hurt to try! People are just trying to lay the facts out and say that its not something to be entered into lightly, especially before the recommended age. It is the OP's decision but I'm sure she'd rather know the facts and the risks and the reasons WHY its better to wait rather than "yeah go for it" 20 times over. Otherwise she wouldnt have posted :shrug:

But what confuses me is that she wasn't the only one to say it? Yet nobody took anyone else up on it....just Desi for some reason? And then she didn't get rude or anything back she just wrote a pretty mature response to defend herself but everyone is like 
:dohh::coffee::wacko::shrug:
And completely dismissing everything she says in a slightly mean way...


----------



## AriannasMama

I agree with Donna, it really is a wait and see thing. I just tried giving Arianna some baby squash today, I originally wanted to wait until 6 months (shes 5 months on the 7th) but shes been downing 6oz every two hours for 2-3 weeks now. We tried cereal 3 times but its way too hard on her tummy, so I asked her pediatrician about it and I was told to start with yellow veggies first (squash, sweet potato, carrots, etc). So far so good, but if this is also too hard on her we are going to wait for a couple more weeks and try again.

You should at least wait until shes 4 months.


----------



## ~RedLily~

I would try and get closer to 6 months or at least 4 months. All the girls have said everything already but I will add...weaning nappies are seriously disgusting so if there is no reason to wean LO that early I would hold off :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

~RedLily~ said:


> I would try and get closer to 6 months or at least 4 months. All the girls have said everything already but I will add...weaning nappies are seriously disgusting so if there is no reason to wean LO that early I would hold off :haha:

Didn't even think of that :dohh:. NOT looking forward to the squash coming out of Arianna :haha:


----------



## tasha41

We did cereals at 4.5 months. Weaning guidelines are much more lax here, because there is so much conflicting research. It changes constantly. Weaning guidelines for 6 months only came into play within the last decade here I believe, and I've heard it straight out of 2 doctor's mouths, on a non-professional level (that is, not talking to MY doctor, speaking with my cousin who is a medical resident and a doctor I know outside of a hospital/office setting) that the incidence of allergies etc are actually on the rise, seemingly correlating with the delayed weaning schedule. Which includes delayed introductions of various foods (ie: strawberries etc)... and all this LONG after I weaned my daughter, so I wasn't going to them for advice or anything about it either. Just conversation.

Generally they say 4-6 months. 4 months being the earliest, and to do it anytime after to around 6 months old depending on your child's development and needs.

I really don't want to get into arguing about it but please be respectful of the fact that in North America we do wean before 6 months, with medical approval more often than not. Not many countries religiously follow the "6 month weaning rule" like seems to be the case over in the UK. Yes, WHO recommends 6 months, but you have to consider these guidelines set out by WHO are for babies in developing _and_ developed nations. Obviously, in Africa it is more detrimental to a child's health to be fed cereal/solid foods and weaned off breastmilk at say 4 months old than it is in North America. Education, medical care (access to, quality), finances, sanitation, etc are all factors to be considered. 

I am not going to sit here and tell anyone when to wean their child because ultimately it is up to you, just do some research and thinking on your own... I would say aside from BnB, speak to your doctor, look at sites that seem to be pro-6 month wait and more lax about it all.. and do what you think is right for your daughter. If you listen to other people and let them form your decision for you, you will never be happy, you will always wonder what if I waited/what if I didn't wait.


----------



## Natasha2605

Weaning is fun for all of a few days. My carpets say it all :gun:

In all seriousness, I'd wait until your child is at least 4 months. No matter what people say and whether or not they take evidence from study a or study b there's always the risk of long term illness.

Is it really worth it just to satisfy your own excitement.

If your child is hungry, give them more milk. But I'd really try hold off giving any form old solids till at least 4 months.

xx


----------



## pansylove

WOOAAAAAAAH!!! Never expected this response, sorry to anyone I've offended by asking this question!!
Just to clarify though, as you all seem to have misunderstood my question..

I'm not looking to wean Ariella at all !!! I was just wondering whether she's allowed to try it.
She holds breadsticks and licks them, and carrots too. I just wanted to give her one spoon of cereal as a little treat, I don't want to wean her! 

Crikey!!


----------



## LoisP

pansylove said:


> WOOAAAAAAAH!!! Never expected this response, sorry to anyone I've offended by asking this question!!
> Just to clarify though, as you all seem to have misunderstood my question..
> 
> I'm not looking to wean Ariella at all !!! I was just wondering whether she's allowed to try it.
> She holds breadsticks and licks them, and carrots too. I just wanted to give her one spoon of cereal as a little treat, I don't want to wean her!
> 
> Crikey!!

Crickey? Trying a little bit of the down under lingo Aymz?


----------



## pansylove

LoisP said:


> pansylove said:
> 
> 
> WOOAAAAAAAH!!! Never expected this response, sorry to anyone I've offended by asking this question!!
> Just to clarify though, as you all seem to have misunderstood my question..
> 
> I'm not looking to wean Ariella at all !!! I was just wondering whether she's allowed to try it.
> She holds breadsticks and licks them, and carrots too. I just wanted to give her one spoon of cereal as a little treat, I don't want to wean her!
> 
> Crikey!!
> 
> Crickey? Trying a little bit of the down under lingo Aymz?Click to expand...

yeah.. problem? :) :awww:


----------



## LoisP

pansylove said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pansylove said:
> 
> 
> WOOAAAAAAAH!!! Never expected this response, sorry to anyone I've offended by asking this question!!
> Just to clarify though, as you all seem to have misunderstood my question..
> 
> I'm not looking to wean Ariella at all !!! I was just wondering whether she's allowed to try it.
> She holds breadsticks and licks them, and carrots too. I just wanted to give her one spoon of cereal as a little treat, I don't want to wean her!
> 
> Crikey!!
> 
> Crickey? Trying a little bit of the down under lingo Aymz?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah.. problem? :) :awww:Click to expand...

:holly:
*YES.*


----------



## pansylove

shit.


..


love you.


----------



## LoisP

pansylove said:


> shit.
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> love you.

https://jokes.justsickshit.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/fat-kid.jpg
I LOVE YOU TOO !!!!


and FYI
you can feed me baby rice... anytime :winkwink:


----------



## 18NPregnant

i would say do what you feel is best for your baby as everybaby is different. My son was on cereal at 3-4 months and h was on like solids at 5-6 months

just trust your instinct i dont think a little spoonful as a treat would hurt your baby


----------



## annawrigley

Theres really no point hun, it wouldnt be a treat as she doesnt know any different plus baby rice is disgusting! Tastes like a mixture of paper and formula xx


----------



## rainbows_x

annawrigley said:


> Theres really no point hun, it wouldnt be a treat as she doesnt know any different plus baby rice is disgusting! Tastes like a mixture of paper and formula xx

Oh I agree! It is vile!

I wouldn't give Ava I wouldn't have myself, apart from cucumber, she loves it, I hate it :lol:


----------



## LoisP

annawrigley said:


> Theres really no point hun, it wouldnt be a treat as she doesnt know any different plus baby rice is disgusting! Tastes like a mixture of paper and formula xx

Formula is the most vile tasting thing, ever. I tried it once, and I looked at Shaun like :dohh: 'You scream, for that?'
:haha:


----------



## Sarah10

mmm i love apple baby rice! the plain one is vile though


----------



## AriannasMama

Ariannas tastes even worse cause she takes soy formula 

gag.


----------



## forgodssake

Marzipan_girl said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> The way I see it is the OP's LO is not even 3 months old yet, she asked if she should start weaning in a couple of weeks, ie not even 3.5 months, and Desi's response seemed to be "it doesnt hurt to try" which I see to be a misleading statement not only for the OP but for any outside readers who may be viewing this thread, as it can in fact hurt to try! People are just trying to lay the facts out and say that its not something to be entered into lightly, especially before the recommended age. It is the OP's decision but I'm sure she'd rather know the facts and the risks and the reasons WHY its better to wait rather than "yeah go for it" 20 times over. Otherwise she wouldnt have posted :shrug:
> 
> But what confuses me is that she wasn't the only one to say it? Yet nobody took anyone else up on it....just Desi for some reason? And then she didn't get rude or anything back she just wrote a pretty mature response to defend herself but everyone is like
> :dohh::coffee::wacko::shrug:
> And completely dismissing everything she says in a slightly mean way...Click to expand...

I think it was the *it wont hurt to try* part of her post not the *give it a try if you think she's ready bit.


----------



## louandivy

LoisP said:


> pansylove said:
> 
> 
> shit.
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> love you.
> 
> https://jokes.justsickshit.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/fat-kid.jpg
> I LOVE YOU TOO !!!!
> 
> 
> and FYI
> you can feed me baby rice... anytime :winkwink:Click to expand...

Ok I know this thread is quite old but I just have to say that is wonderful photo has made my day! Beautiful....just beautiful.


----------



## CSweets

I started Kayt on cereal right at four months and she is doing great I talked to her doctor about it and she said that if Kayt is doing good on her rice cereal she can start oatmeal cereal and if she is doing good with that for a week then start her on stage 1 baby food and do one kind a week sorta bit.

My aunt has two kids and she started both her kids at 3 months and they both did find and are still doing fine today

Like everyone else said it's a personal decision BUT I would also ask your doctor too what he/she would think because my doctor says its fine at 4 months and a lot of baby websites will say its fine too.


----------



## midwestbelle

louandivy said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pansylove said:
> 
> 
> shit.
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> love you.
> 
> https://jokes.justsickshit.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/fat-kid.jpg
> I LOVE YOU TOO !!!!
> 
> 
> and FYI
> you can feed me baby rice... anytime :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I know this thread is quite old but I just have to say that is wonderful photo has made my day! Beautiful....just beautiful.Click to expand...

I don't know how old that kid is, but i would never let my LO wear that.. I'd be pissed if he was 30 and wore it! :haha:

but to the op, I plan on starting rice cereal in the next week or two. My doc said it was fine, and the directions say one tablespoon for every 3 (or is it 4?) tablespoons of milk. I want to wait to do it, but I feel like he is ready. :thumbup:


----------



## x__amour

Sam, this is random but just noticed Clint was born on my birthday! :D


----------



## midwestbelle

haha yayy! :happydance: i only know one other person born on that day. :D


----------

